# Sicherheits-Relais: 2 Öffner vs 1 Öffner/1 Schließer



## Kabeläffle (9 September 2019)

Hallo,

bin am Lager bereinigen und versuche die Artenvielfalt etwas einzuschränken. Dabei bin ich darüber gestolpert, dass wir mehrere Sicherheits-Relais für nahezu dieselbe Anwendung im Regal liegen haben. Als Ersatzteil ist das OK, damit im Ernstfall das fehlerhafte Teil 1:1 schnell getauscht werden kann. 

Aber wieso gibt es bei den Türschalter die 2 Versionen mit 2 Öffner oder 1 Öffner + 1 Schließer?
Bei Not-Aus ist mir nur die Version mit 2 Öffner im Eingangskreis bekannt.
Hat das bei den Türschalter einen besonderen Grund, oder ist das halt so geworden?

Gruß
Kabeläffle


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 September 2019)

Ich vermute dass die Varianten mit Öffner und Schließer aus Zeiten stammen, wo eine Querschlusserkennung noch nicht gefordert/möglich/üblich war?


----------



## Kabeläffle (10 September 2019)

Ich habe eher den Eindruck, dass es Entwickler gibt, die eine Provision in Abhängigkeit der Anzahl ihrer Erfindungen ausgehandelt haben. Das würde zumindest die dicken Kataloge erklären, in welchen jedes Problem mehrfach gelöst ist. 


  Also einen konkreten Vorteil, oder technischer Grund, weiß von euch auch niemand?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 September 2019)

Ich denke wie Onkel,

für ca. 30 Jahren war en bei unseren Palettier / Verpackungsanlagen auch Standard, 1 Öffner für Sicherheitskreis, 1 Schließer für SPS-Fehlermeldung.
Erst später kam dann 2 Öffner + 1 Schließer.


----------



## MFreiberger (10 September 2019)

Moin DeltaMikeAir,



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich denke wie Onkel,
> 
> für ca. 30 Jahren war en bei unseren Palettier / Verpackungsanlagen auch Standard, 1 Öffner für Sicherheitskreis, 1 Schließer für SPS-Fehlermeldung.
> Erst später kam dann 2 Öffner + 1 Schließer.



Zu welchem Zweck eigentlich zwei Öffner und ein Schließer? Werden die zwei Öffner im Sicherheitskreis (Hardware, PNOZ, o.ä. verwendet und der Schließer auf die SPS?). Wir verwenden immer F-SPSen. Dann bleiben an den Türschaltern zwei Öffner. Die werden sicherheitstechnisch und diagnostisch gleichzeitig ausgewertet. Darüber hinaus: gibt es nicht auch PNOZe (den Ausdruck verwende ich mal allgemein für Sicherheitsauswertegeräte) mit Busanbindung an die Steuerung? Dann könnte man doch wahrscheinlich auch hier die diagnostischen Werte übergeben.
Irgendwie widerstrebt es mir für einen Sensor drei Kontakte zu verkabeln/verdrahten.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 September 2019)

> Wir verwenden immer F-SPSen



Wir nicht sondern klassische NOT-AUS Relais von Pilz. Wir schließen z.B. 3 Türen in Reihe und nehmen die Schließer jeweils auf einen Eingang.
Klar, es gibt F-CPU´s aber wir setzen diese kaum ein. Meißtens haben wir nur einen oder max zwei NOT-AUS Kreise an einer Anlage


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 September 2019)

> mit Busanbindung an die Steuerung? Dann könnte man doch wahrscheinlich auch hier die diagnostischen Werte übergeben.
> Irgendwie widerstrebt es mir für einen Sensor drei Kontakte zu verkabeln/verdrahten.



Unsere Anlagen zeichnen sich durch Funktionalität und Einfachheit aus.

Türschalter und NOT-AUS in Reihe kann jeder vernünftige Betriebselektriker prüfen und einen Fehler finden.


----------



## Blockmove (10 September 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Unsere Anlagen zeichnen sich durch Funktionalität und Einfachheit aus.
> 
> Türschalter und NOT-AUS in Reihe kann jeder vernünftige Betriebselektriker prüfen und einen Fehler finden.



Das war früher mal 
Heute im Zeitalter von Taktsignalen, Querschlußerkennung und elektronischen Sicherheitsschaltgeräten suchst du dir manchmal den Arsch wund 
In den guten alten Zeiten hattest du 230V-Sicherheitskreise mit Schützensicherheitskombinationen. Da floß ein vernünftiger Strom über die Kontakte und du konntest mit einer Prüflampe Fehlersuche betreiben.
Heute fließen nur noch wenige mA über die Kontakte, die Taktsignale werden durch FUs und Leitungskapazitäten (Kabellänge) beeinflusst und selbst einfache Schaltgeräte brauchen Codierung und / oder Software.
Obwohl technisch möglich, schalte ich nur sehr selten Schutztüren, Not-Halt o.ä. hintereinander.
Die Kosten für Sicherheitstechnik sind dadurch zigfach höher ... Aber die Fehlersuche deutlich einfacher.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 September 2019)

> Die Kosten für Sicherheitstechnik sind dadurch zigfach höher ... Aber die Fehlersuche deutlich einfacher.



Ja, ich denke das muss man je nach Art/Größe der Anlage betrachten.


----------



## Credofire (10 September 2019)

Aber habe ich nicht gerade bei Öffner Schliesser eine gute Querschlussdiagnose? Weil wenn auf dem Öffner Kontakt im eingeschalteten Zustand mitmal Strom fliesst, liegt ein Querschluss nahe. Bei 2 Öffnern würde ich das nicht zwangsläufig bemerken. Zumindest heute sind diese kontakte ja auch immer zwangsgeführt.


----------



## der_schmuu (10 September 2019)

Credofire schrieb:


> Aber habe ich nicht gerade bei Öffner Schliesser  eine gute Querschlussdiagnose? Weil wenn auf dem Öffner Kontakt im  eingeschalteten Zustand mitmal Strom fliesst, liegt ein Querschluss  nahe. Bei 2 Öffnern würde ich das nicht zwangsläufig bemerken. Zumindest  heute sind diese kontakte ja auch immer zwangsgeführt.




Die Querschlusskennung Arbeitet  meines Wissens mit unterschiedlichen Potentialen. So kann zusätzlich ein  unbeabsichtigter Querschluß des Sicherheitskreises gewährleistet  werden.

Das hängt aber letzlich davon ab welchen Sicherheit du erreichen möchtest.

Als Beispiel:




Das  erste Bild wäre ohne Querschlusskennung, Sensor 2 wird (warum auch  immer) gebrückt und Eingang S22 würde von dem Kurzschluss nichts mitbekommen.
Beim  zweiten Bild würde das Gerät bei aktiver Querschlusserkennung auslösen  und bei nicht aktiver Querschlusserkennung gar nicht erst freigeben.

Edit (gerade erst gesehen, dass das Gerät ja über eine Öffner/Schließer Auswertung verfügt):
Beim Beispiel von Kabeläffle gilt ja: Die Sicherheitsfunktion ist definiert als das Öffnen des Eingangs S21-S22 und/oder beim Schließen des Eingangs S13-S14.
Ich hab solch einen Einsatz allerdings noch nie in der Praxis gesehen. Kann ich da wirklich SIL3 mit erreichen wenn ich für dne Kontakt S13/14 keinen Aderbruch abfragen kann?

Gruß Schmuu


----------



## Credofire (10 September 2019)

Also ich kenne aus der Praxis die Näherungsschalter zB von Elobau. Diese basieren auf dem Ö/S Prinzip. Das Safetygerät muss halt dazu in der Lage sein. Das sind aber alle zumindest programmierbaren die ich kenne, Pilz, Wieland und Siemens. Dabei wird dann ja eine eingestellte Diskrepanzzeit überwacht, innerhalb der der eine Kanal öffnen und der andere schließen muss.
Ich denke das ist aus diversitätsgründen? 2 unterschiedliche Wirkprinzipien?


----------



## Chräshe (11 September 2019)

Kann sein, dass das System mit Öffner & Schließer von den Tür-Magnetschaltern kommt. Bei Manipulation mit einem zu starken Magneten, können die Reedkontakte „kleben“ bleiben. Bei 2 Schließer wäre das ein gefährlicher Ausfall.

Beim Öffner & Schließer ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass sie identisch fehlerhaft reagieren…

Insgesamt finde ich aber 2 Schließer-Kontakte die bessere Wahl. Wenn hier der Elektriker pfuscht*, führt es immer zum Funktions-Ausfall und nicht zum Ausfall der Sicherheits-Funktion.
*(Vorausgesetzt Querschluss-Überwachung aktiv!)


----------



## Plan_B (11 September 2019)

Kann das Ö/S-System ein früher Versuch der Plausibilisierung und Kabelbrucherkennung gewesen sein?
Ich kenne diese Schaltungsvariante eigentlich nur von Schutztüren.
Natürlich muss diese Variante noch in den Katalogen verzeichnet sein, weil auf lange Sicht noch Maschinen am Markt sein werden, welche so ausgestattet sind. Ergo brauch ich für einen 1:1-Austausch diese Geräte noch verfügbar.
Im IFA Report 2/2017 ist im Abschnitt 8.2.13 auch eine Anwendung drin (Schlaffseilschalter).
Bei Schaltungen gemäß Kat.1/PLc kann der Schließer noch für Stellungsrückmeldung an die PLC genutzt werden.
Selbst in Kat3/PLd (Beispiel 8.2.17) sehe ich diese Schaltervariante einsetzbar (2 Positionsschalter B1 / B2, je ein Kontakt als Sicherheitskreis)


----------



## Credofire (13 September 2019)

Also die Ö/S Variante ist gar nicht so selten, vor allem bei berührungslosen Sensoren. Diese sind in sofern manipulationssicher, das man sie nicht mit einem einfachen Magneten austricksen kann. man muss immer ein passendes Gegenstück haben, ich nehme an, da sind einfach 2 Magneten drin. Dieses Gegenstück muss man dann auch nich in der richtigen Position vor den Sensor bringen. Sonst schaltet zwar der eine Kontakt, der Andere aber nicht.
Die ganz neuen Sensoren arbeiten dann zusätzlich noch mit RFID um Manipulatinen noch weiter zu verhindern. Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe, können die sogar bis PLe verwendet werden.


----------

